# PCGH.de: Auslaufmodell Musik-CD?



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH.de: Auslaufmodell Musik-CD?


----------



## BloodySuicide (23. Dezember 2008)

Keine Macht der MP3!!!

Ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Shop gesehen, wo man Musik als FLAC oder ähnlichem kaufen kann. Es wird also immer die Musik CD geben...oder halt dann DVD. Musiker wären echt doof, wenn sie nurnoch komprimiertes Material verkaufen würden.


----------



## Kenneth (23. Dezember 2008)

Ja kann i persönlich bestätigen. Ich kauf nur noch 2-3 CD's Im Jahr. Es waren mal 1-2 pro Monat. CD Stirbt aus und Ich kauf jetzt seit neusten nur noch Schallplatten


----------



## lonley29 (23. Dezember 2008)

in Zeiten ohne Internet war man immer genötigt die ganze LP oder CD zu kaufen, auch wenn einem nicht alles Lieder gefallen haben.
Heutzutage hat man halt die Möglichkeit, sich einzelne Songs zu kaufen. 
Und wenn die Künstler nur 2 gescheite Lieder auf der CD haben und den Rest nur auffüllen mit Coverversionen etc., dann verdienen sie nun halt weniger.
Das nennt man Marktwirtschaft


----------



## fgsfds (23. Dezember 2008)

Wie viele onlinedisnste bieten musik in lossles CD qualitat und nicht in 320mp3 an?


----------



## Gast20150401 (23. Dezember 2008)

Naja, aufnahmen in DDD und ADD sind doch eigentlich mit dem richtigen Player vollkommen in Ordnung.Aussterben wird sie wohl kaum auch wenn viele im Internet runterladen,brennen tun sie die Musik ja doch meistens auf CD.Wahrscheinlich verkaufen die nur weniger fertige Produkte/CDs,weswegen wohl im Artikel der Umsatzrückgang beziffert wird.


----------



## Creep1972 (23. Dezember 2008)

Nun, diese Meldungen sind ja nichts neues. Erst war es die Schellackplatte, dann die Langspielplatte und später die Musikkasette. Zwischendrin gab es noch Exoten wie die Minidisc oder die digitale Kasette von der Fa. Phillips.  Aber trotz des MP3- Zeitalters und der immer günstigeren und leistungsfähigeren Flash-Speichermedien, denke ich, das uns die CD noch einige Zeit erhalten bleiben wird. Wenn ich zurückdenke, was im Jahr 1986 noch für ein immenses Geld für eine CD verlangt worden ist
Aber es wird auch somit der Weg für neue Medien hoffentlich frei gemacht und man soll der "guten alten" Zeit nicht ewig hinterher trauern und den Blick stets nach vorne richten. Kleine Anmerkung von mir; meinen ersten CD-Spieler habe ich mir im Sommer 1989 gekauft vom Geld meines ersten Ferienjobs. Dabei habe ich mir meine erste eigene CD gegönnt. Es war das Album: "Like a prayer" von Madonna für unfassbare 34.95 DM. Die CD ist noch einwandfrei in meinem Besitz und der CD-Spieler der Marke JVC ist inzwischen bei meinem alten Vater in Besitz. Und es funktioniert beides noch tadellos. Wahrscheinlich werden aber auch in 20 Jahren noch CD´s gepresst werden, man bedenke nur die unglaubliche Renaissance der guten alten Vinylplatten.


----------



## Pokerclock (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich halte es auch für Schwachsinn, dass die CD als Musikmedium aussterben wird. Noch sind die Hörgeschädigten MP3 @ 128kbit Hörer nicht in Mehrheit, als das man sich Sorgen machen müsste, dass dieses Medium verschwindet.


----------



## Mosed (23. Dezember 2008)

ich werde bestimmt kein Geld für ne MP3 ausgeben...^^

es gibt einen Shop mit FLAC, aber der verkauft (eigentlich) nur in den USA. HDtracks high resolution audiophile music downloads


----------



## Reigenspieler (23. Dezember 2008)

Warum sollte ich Geld für die schlechte Quallität von MP3 ausgeben?  Da bestell ich mir lieber ne gute CD bei Amazon. Mehr zahl ich da auch nicht. Und mal ehrlich, es ist scheiß egal, ob ich mein Album morgen oder heute hab ^^ !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2008)

Meine Erfahrungen mit DRM sind zwar nicht zahlreich,.reichen aber aus, damit ich alles andere als eine gepresste Scheibe als Einwegprodukt mit ~0 Wert einstufe.

Und da ich mit meinem Musikgeschmack oft in der 5-10€ Ecke fündig werde...
Was soll ich mit ollen Downloads?


----------



## Malkav85 (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich fänd es schade, wenn die Musik-CD ausstirbt.

Das die Musik-DVD wahrscheinlich ausstirbt, würde mich hingegen nicht wundern, da Blu-Ray immer mehr auf dem Vormarsch ist und dort wesentlich bessere Bilder, besserer Sound und mehr Extras drauf passen.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (23. Dezember 2008)

Also ich finde die Audio-CD an sich technisch veraltet aber MP3 als nachfolger dafür halte ich nicht für sinnvoll.

Das Format [DVD-Audio] ist technisch der CD-A meilenweit überlegen und MP3 hört sich dagegen wie ******** an, nur ist es halt nicht das was der Markt verlangt und die wenigsten Musiker machen sich die Mühe mal einen vernünftigen 5.1 Mix ihrer musik zu erstellen obwohl die Systeme inzwischen echt überall stehen.

Wer mal ein Experiment wagen will sollte sich mal die Linkin Park - Reanimation als CD-A und DVD-A zum vergleichen organisieren, nur mal um das Potential zu erleben das dieses Format hätte wenn es sich durchsetzen könnte.
Oder das Metallica - Black Album, etwas dezentere 5.1 effekte aber auch gut.


Naja solang keine weiteren Veröffentlichungen in dem Format kommen die mich intressieren (hab so weit alles was ich finden konnte) kann ich auch nix weiter kaufen.


----------



## RapToX (23. Dezember 2008)

ich werde mir auch weiterhin cd's kaufen. finds toll, wenn ich in ruhe das booklet lesen und mich an meiner cd sammlung erfreuen kann. zwar wandel ich den inhalt auch in mp3 um, aber ganz daruf umsteigen werde ich sicherlich net.


----------



## BikeRider (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde mir auch weiterhin Musik auf CD's kaufen.
Diesen Downloadkram mache ich nicht mit.
Leider gibt es immer weniger wirklich gute Musik uns so kaufe ich mir die Musik, die ich mir früher nicht gekauft habe.


----------



## MomentInTime (23. Dezember 2008)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Keine Macht der MP3!!!
> 
> Ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Shop gesehen, wo man Musik als FLAC oder ähnlichem kaufen kann. Es wird also immer die Musik CD geben...oder halt dann DVD. Musiker wären echt doof, wenn sie nurnoch komprimiertes Material verkaufen würden.



WAHRE WORTE !!! Da hat einer Ahnung... endlich ! 
Es gibt keine Notwendigkeit mehr an mp3s festzuhalten, weil sie von *verlustfreien* Audioformaten,
die sich inzwischen wirklich jeder platztechnisch leisten können sollte, absolut überholt sind.
Eine komische Welt, dass wir beide die Einäugigen unter den Blinden sind, was BloodySuicide ? 

Was das Aussterben der Musik-CD angeht... naja, ich bin da geteilter Meinung.
Einerseits schade, weil somit die Gefahr droht, dass in Zukunft nur noch alles über minderwertige mp3s läuft,
andererseits gut so, weil dieses vollkommen veraltete Medium wie ein lebendiger Ur-Ur-Großvater ist:
1999 kamen die Nachfolger der Audio-CD raus: Die SACD - in direkter Konkurrenz mit der Audio-DVD.
Das ist *10 Jahre* her, Leute ! Überlegt euch das mal: Seit 10 Jahren gibt es was besseres als diese
uralten Audio-CDs und keine Sau weiß es. Warum ? Weil sich die Nachfolger aufgrund der Paranoia der
Musik-Industrie nicht durchsetzen konnten. Wie so oft hat Gier und Machtgeilheit, die in unserer
kapitalistischen Gesellschaft innewohnt, den Fortschritt ausgebremst: Das Format wurde schlichtweg nicht
unterstützt. Neuveröffentlichungen kamen nur als Audio-CD - und das, obwohl die SACD und die Audio-DVD
abwärtskompatibel sind !!! Die notwendige Abspielsoftware wurde nicht großflächig auf den Markt gebracht.
Man hat sich nicht mal getraut, PC-Laufwerke mit SACD und Audio-DVD-Support rauszubringen, weil dann
ja wieder die bösen Raubmordkopierer ankämen und die neuen Sicherheitsmechanismen geknackt hätten.
Und schon allein deswegen wär' es am schönsten, wenn mit dem Sterben der Audio-CD die ganze Musikindustrie
gleich mitstirbt !

Ich leiste meinen Beitrag dazu, ich kauf' Audio-CDs nur noch über ebay und die Gebrauchtsparte von amazon.de.
Dabei spart man auch noch dicke und kann sich ca. doppelt so viele Audio-CDs leisten ! Geil !


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Dezember 2008)

Die CD als Medium wird ganz sicher aussterben. Ich denke, dass die DVD oder sogar Flashspeicher diese im Multimediabereich ersetzen werden, da diese heute fast genauso billig hergestellt werden können und sogar noch mehr speicherplatz bieten, wobei letztere dabei unanfällig gegen Kratzer und dauerhafte Sonnenbestrahlung sind.
Irgendwie müssen die großen Verleger den Onlinedownloads ja entgegenwirken, und das tut man entweder über Preissenkungen oder indem man fürs gleiche Geld mehr bietet. Bei der CD ist letztes schonmal ausgeschlossen, da idR nach 20 Titeln Schluss ist, außer man legt 4 CDs in eine Hülle, was dann in der Produktion vermutlich wieder teurer ist als ein Flashspeicher mit einfachen 2GiB Kapazität.
In meinem Autoradio kann ich zwar CDs einschieben, nutze aber nur noch SD-Karten, da dort sehr viel mehr raufpasst als auf sone 80min CD, ich muss also nicht ständig beim Fahren mit dem Radio rumhantieren. Außerdem kann ich so jederzeit einzelne Titel austauschen und ersetzen.


----------



## Zivo(GER) (23. Dezember 2008)

Der Mensch will immer irgendwas zum anfassen haben. Mich nicht ausgeschlossen. Es ist einfach besser ein Album oder eine Single seines Musikfavoriten in der Hand zu halten, als sich über den Besitz eines mehr oder minder real vorhandenen Ordners im Windows Explorer zu freuen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. Dezember 2008)

Die letzte Cd habe ich vor über einem jahr gekauft, habe aber trotzdem immer ausreichend Musik auf meinem PC.

Und bevor jetzt hier welche aufschreien scheiss Raubkopierer, wobei ich das Wort Schwarzkopierer vorziehe, ich habe eine Napstar Flat für 10€ im Monat und so habe ich eigentlich fast alles an Musik was ich haben will


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2008)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> und das, obwohl die SACD und die Audio-DVD
> abwärtskompatibel sind !!!



Sind sie eben nicht, weder SACD noch DVD-Audio können in normalen CD-Playern gelesen werden. (letztere zumindest von den meisten DVD-Playern, aber wenn man nen mehrfach CD-Wechsler hat oder das Ding auch im Auto nutzen will...)



> Man hat sich nicht mal getraut, PC-Laufwerke mit SACD und Audio-DVD-Support rauszubringen,



Jedes DVD-Laufwerk ist DVD-Audio kompatibel (SACD hat sich da mit einem komplett eigenen Design selbst ins Kniegeschossen - gibt ja auch keine z.B. MiniDisc-Laufwerke, weil reine Audio-träger uninteressant sind) und einige DVD-Abspielsoftware kann (zumindest in der Retail Version) auch damit umgehen. Creative hatte auch bei einigen höherwertigen Soundkarten Software beiliegen.
Nützt aber alles nichts, wenn es mangels Tonträgern keine Zielgruppe gibt.



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die DVD oder sogar Flashspeicher diese im Multimediabereich ersetzen werden, da diese heute fast genauso billig hergestellt werden können und sogar noch mehr speicherplatz bieten, wobei letztere dabei unanfällig gegen Kratzer und dauerhafte Sonnenbestrahlung sind.



Also Flash ist deutlich teurer als ne CD, DVD zumindest leicht und wesentlich anfälliger für Beschädigungen.
Das sie mehr Speicherplatz bieten, ist vollkommen egal, solange die Mehrheit der sogenannten Musiker ein Problem damit hat, im Jahr mehr als 35 Minuten (=ne halbe CD voll) Geräusche hervorzubringen, die außerhalb von Polizeieinsätzen (Brechmittel) vermarktbar sind.
Neue Träger machen nur Sinn, wenn sie n halbes Gigabyte für unter ~10-20Cent bieten oder man höhere Aufnahmequalitäten nutzen will - womit wir bieder bei den Fehlschlägen SACD und DVD-A sind.


----------



## IDontLoveYou (23. Dezember 2008)

Toller Vergleich: Internetleitungen - Marktanteil CDs

Wer stimmt mir zu, dass der hinkt?
Audio-CDs verkaufen sich immer noch gut. Denn selbst die "Raubkopierer" kaufen sich CDs zumindest von ihren Lieblingsbands, die Charts entstehen auch nicht durch irgendwelche Umfragen, sondern durch Verkäufe.


----------



## Zsinj (23. Dezember 2008)

Die CD ist schon seit Jahren veraltet und die Musikindustrie hat das immer ignoriert. Bis sie die Quittung über massiv zunehmende Schwarzkopien bekommen haben. 
Wer will den schon noch einen CD Player mitschleppen wenn es mini mp3player gibt?


----------



## MomentInTime (23. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sind sie eben nicht, weder SACD noch DVD-Audio können in normalen CD-Playern gelesen werden. (letztere zumindest von den meisten DVD-Playern, aber wenn man nen mehrfach CD-Wechsler hat oder das Ding auch im Auto nutzen will...)



Und wie sie das sind:



			
				http://weblog.jpc.de/news/ schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Fast alle SACDs sind auf jedem normalen CD-Player abspielbar, in Stereo. Sie klingen dann wie eine ganz normale CD. Fast alle DVD-Audios lassen sich auf jedem normalen DVD-Video-Player abspielen, in Surround oder Stereo.



 Die Tonaufnahmen sind auf jedem Tonträger doppelt vorhanden:
Die Tonträger führen eine Audio-CD-Spur und eine SACD- bzw. DVD-A-Spur mit sich. Kann auf letztere nicht zugegriffen werden, weil Hardware verwendet wird, die nicht up-to-date ist, wird stattdessen auf die altbewährte Tonspur zugegriffen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (23. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also Flash ist deutlich teurer als ne CD, DVD zumindest leicht und wesentlich anfälliger für Beschädigungen.
> Das sie mehr Speicherplatz bieten, ist vollkommen egal, solange die Mehrheit der sogenannten Musiker ein Problem damit hat, im Jahr mehr als 35 Minuten (=ne halbe CD voll) Geräusche hervorzubringen, die außerhalb von Polizeieinsätzen (Brechmittel) vermarktbar sind.
> Neue Träger machen nur Sinn, wenn sie n halbes Gigabyte für unter ~10-20Cent bieten oder man höhere Aufnahmequalitäten nutzen will - womit wir bieder bei den Fehlschlägen SACD und DVD-A sind.



Ich bezog mich dabei auch ehr auf Sampler wie z.B. Dream Dance oder so, wo man aktuelle Titel aller Künstler zusammenträgt. Da würde es Sinn machen, mehr Speicherplatz zu haben um mehr bieten zu können.

Eine weitere Alternative zu CDs wären UMDs. Da passen 1.8GB drauf und nebenbei sind die wesentlich handlicher (gradmal 5x5cm groß) und dank der fest angebrachten Hülle fast vollkommen unanfällig gegen Kratzer.


----------



## Uziflator (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab lieber ne CD in der hand als was gesaugtes.

freunde von mir kaufen sich nie eine, Saugen lieber und das nich legal,ka warum?!


----------



## Phonomaster (23. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kaufe ca. 70 CDs im Jahr und solange ich mich für Musik interessiere wird es so bleiben! MP3-Musik ist für den mobilen Einsatz ok, mehr aber auch nicht. Wäre ein verschärfter Kopierschutz umgesetzt worden, hätte ich mir wieder LPs gekauft.


----------



## MomentInTime (23. Dezember 2008)

kurze Frage, kaufst du dir ältere CDs, oder sind das allesamt neuere ?


----------



## Phonomaster (23. Dezember 2008)

Neue und alte CDs werden bei mir je nach Laune gekauft. Natürlich vergleiche ich die Preise im Internet. Allein der schwache Dollarkurs machte Importe interessant.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (24. Dezember 2008)

In meinem Alter höhre ich mitlerweile kaum / gar nicht noch ein Unterschied zwischen mp3 (256 VBR) und ner CD.
Das war vor 10 Jahren noch anders.

naja ich weiß nicht ob ich mich auf die nächsten 10 Jahre freuen soll....


----------



## Quake08 (24. Dezember 2008)

Wer kam auf die dumme Idea Bluray als Musicträger zu verwenden. Wie viel soll den dann ein Album kosten 25-30 Euro. Ich glaube gegen die 10 cent ,wenn überhaupt ,in der Herstellung einer cd-R kommt Bluray nicht an ,ca 7-9 euro, von daher. Aber DVD würd ich als Ersatz akzeptieren bzw begrüßen. Außerdem wenn man eine DVD nur für TON verwenden würde dann müsste auf eine DVD genung Platz sein um eine Qualität erreichen wie Blu ray bzw HD-DVD.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (24. Dezember 2008)

Quake08 schrieb:


> Wer kam auf die dumme Idea Bluray als Musicträger zu verwenden. Wie viel soll den dann ein Album kosten 25-30 Euro. Ich glaube gegen die 10 cent ,wenn überhaupt ,in der Herstellung einer cd-R kommt Bluray nicht an ,ca 7-9 euro, von daher. Aber DVD würd ich als Ersatz akzeptieren bzw begrüßen. Außerdem wenn man eine DVD nur für TON verwenden würde dann müsste auf eine DVD genung Platz sein um eine Qualität erreichen wie Blu ray bzw HD-DVD.



Ähm, den Unterschied zwischen Produktionskosten und Endpreis kennst du aber? Dass die ENDpreise für BR Rohlinge aktuell sehr hoch sind is ganz normal, das war die ersten Jahre nach DVD Einführung nicht anders.


----------



## taks (24. Dezember 2008)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Die CD ist schon seit Jahren veraltet und die Musikindustrie hat das immer ignoriert. Bis sie die Quittung über massiv zunehmende Schwarzkopien bekommen haben.
> Wer will den schon noch einen CD Player mitschleppen wenn es mini mp3player gibt?


 
Du kannst ja die CD auf deinen PC kopieren und die Kopien dann auf den MP3-Player laden.


----------



## MomentInTime (24. Dezember 2008)

Zsinj schrieb:


> Die CD ist schon seit Jahren veraltet und die Musikindustrie hat das immer ignoriert. Bis sie die Quittung über massiv zunehmende Schwarzkopien bekommen haben.
> Wer will den schon noch einen CD Player mitschleppen wenn es mini mp3player gibt?
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, kann man eben nicht ! Weil die Musikindustrie in ihrer Not die User für die Misere verantwortet hat und nicht nur über Klagewellen den Weg der Gesetze beschritten hat, sondern auch über den Gesetzgeber selbst:
Auf vehementem Drängen des IPFI (International Federation of the Phonographic Industry) hin hat die Große Koalition (CDU & SPD) am 08.07.2007 die 2. Novelle zur Regelung des Urheberrechts in der Informationsgesellschaft verabschiedet, und damit Privatkopien faktisch kriminalisiert. Wer von nun an seine kopiergeschützten CDs durch Umgehung des Kopierschutzes in digitale Dateien umwandelte, verstieß gegen das Gesetz - der Grundsatz des Interessenausgleiches des Urheberrechts war damit über Bord.


----------



## taks (24. Dezember 2008)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Nein, kann man eben nicht ! Weil die Musikindustrie in ihrer Not die User für die Misere verantwortet hat und nicht nur über Klagewellen den Weg der Gesetze beschritten hat, sondern auch über den Gesetzgeber selbst:
> Auf vehementem Drängen des IPFI (International Federation of the Phonographic Industry) hin hat die Große Koalition (CDU & SPD) am 08.07.2007 die 2. Novelle zur Regelung des Urheberrechts in der Informationsgesellschaft verabschiedet, und damit Privatkopien faktisch kriminalisiert. Wer von nun an seine kopiergeschützten CDs durch Umgehung des Kopierschutzes in digitale Dateien umwandelte, verstieß gegen das Gesetz - der Grundsatz des Interessenausgleiches des Urheberrechts war damit über Bord.


 
Ich wüsste nicht dass eine meiner CD's einen Kopierschutz hätte 

Und wer wohnt schon in deutschland


----------



## MomentInTime (24. Dezember 2008)

taks schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht dass eine meiner CD's einen Kopierschutz hätte
> 
> Und wer wohnt schon in deutschland



Aber so einfach ist das eben nicht, taks. Dass keine deiner Audio-CDs einen Kopierschutz hat, ist dein Glück, könnt' sich jedoch in Zukunft ändern. Für diesen Fall würdest dann jedoch selbst du als Nicht-Deutscher in die Röhre schauen - zumindest, wenn du Wert auf bestmögliche Qualität beim Rippen legst. Denn dann bist du auf ein Freeware-Programm namens EAC angewiesen. Und der Macher von EAC sitzt in Deutschland und wagt es nicht, die nötigen Kopierschutz-umgehenden Mechanismen einzuarbeiten. Er hatte sie schon seit einigen Versionen von EAC im Programmcode drin, hat sie jedoch nach der 2. Novelle des Urheberrechts wieder rausnehmen müssen. Du siehst also, selbst über Deutschlands Grenzen hinweg zieht dieser Wahnsinn unangenehme Auswirkungen nach sich...


----------



## taks (24. Dezember 2008)

IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Aber so einfach ist das eben nicht, taks. Dass keine deiner Audio-CDs einen Kopierschutz hat, ist dein Glück, könnt' sich jedoch in Zukunft ändern. Für diesen Fall würdest dann jedoch selbst du als Nicht-Deutscher in die Röhre schauen - zumindest, wenn du Wert auf bestmögliche Qualität beim Rippen legst. Denn dann bist du auf ein Freeware-Programm namens EAC angewiesen. Und der Macher von EAC sitzt in Deutschland und wagt es nicht, die nötigen Kopierschutz-umgehenden Mechanismen einzuarbeiten. Er hatte sie schon seit einigen Versionen von EAC im Programmcode drin, hat sie jedoch nach der 2. Novelle des Urheberrechts wieder rausnehmen müssen. Du siehst also, selbst über Deutschlands Grenzen hinweg zieht dieser Wahnsinn unangenehme Auswirkungen nach sich...


 
Das mit Deutschland war ja nur ein Spass.
Aber stand die letzte Zeit nicht in den Nachrichten, dass die grossen Musik-Produzenten/Publisher oder wie die heissen den Kopierschutz in Zukunft nicht mehr verwenden wollen?


----------



## MomentInTime (24. Dezember 2008)

taks schrieb:


> Das mit Deutschland war ja nur ein Spass.
> Aber stand die letzte Zeit nicht in den Nachrichten, dass die grossen Musik-Produzenten/Publisher oder wie die heissen den Kopierschutz in Zukunft nicht mehr verwenden wollen?



Ja, weil sie ihre korrupte Taktik dahingehend geändert haben, dass sie jetzt die Provider vorspannen wollen um sie zu Internetsperren für illegale Filesharer zu zwingen. Dafür lassen sie von Kopierschutzmechanismen und Klagewellen ab.
Was wird wohl der nächste Schritt sein ? Wenn man alles Revue passieren lässt, würd's mich überhaupt nicht wundern, wenn als nächstes Filesharing an sich - selbst bei urheberrechtlich ungeschützten Inhalten - illegal wird... und dann will die Musikindustrie als nächstes auf die Vorratsdatenspeicherung zugreifen. Und die Große Koalition sagt schön ja und Amen, weil dann Filesharer = Terroristen sind. Hoffentlich geht die Musikindustrie bis dahin pleite... also, immer schön gebrauchte CDs von Privatpersonen bei ebay und in der "Gebraucht"-Sparte bei amazon.de kaufen, Leute !


----------



## RapToX (24. Dezember 2008)

taks schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht dass eine meiner CD's einen Kopierschutz hätte


ich besitze glaub nur 2 cd's mit kopierschutz. alle anderen kommen ohne aus. hängt wohl auch vom musikgenre und dem damit verbundenen plattenlabel ab, denk ich mal.


----------



## flozn (24. Dezember 2008)

Naja, speziell im Metal-Bereich werden sich CDs auch in Zukunft gut verkaufen - es geht doch nichts über ein schön gemachtes Booklet mit Lyrics, Fotos & evtl. noch eine DVD dazu.
Ihr wisst ja, wie extrem kritisch Metal-Fans sind. Selbst wenn sich auf einer 80-Minuten-Langrille nur zwei, drei "Füller" befinden, sind schon keine Topwertungen mehr drin. 
Genau umgekehrt verhält es sich natürlich mit der Popmusik, wo sich der Kauf eines kompletten Albums - sprich CD - nur sehr selten rentiert, ergo kauft man eben lieber die zwei, drei guten Songs online.

Höre gerade Dream Theater's "*Metropolis Pt.2: Scenes From A Memory*", und das ist von der ersten bis zur letzten Sekunde einfach nur genial; da würde der Download aller 12 Tracks weit teurer kommen als der Kauf der Musik-CD.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (26. Dezember 2008)

Ganz aussterben wird die Musik CD sicher nicht. Es gibt noch genug Menschen die keinen PC haben und sich somit auch keine Musik runterladen können. Solche Menschen kann man ja nicht einfach vernachlässigen.


----------

